# JSP in Eclipse



## Q-Base (24. Jan 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe im Forum schon gesucht. Ich habe auch den Rat befolgt und das WTP benutzt. 
Aber ...
- so gut finde ich es nicht
- eigentlich brauche ich nur JSP Syntax-Highlighing und Code-Completion (Strg + Space). 

Gibt es da noch etwas, was man nutzen könnte? 
Vielleicht hat sich ja auch etwas seit Juni 2006 getan. Das WTP ist momentan in Version 1.5 draußen, und ich habe es eben installiert. 

Ciao, Q


----------



## The_S (24. Jan 2007)

Was findest du denn nicht gut? Wenn du wirklich nur Syntax-Highliting und Code-Completion benötigst, sollte das doch völlig ausreichen!?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Jan 2007)

Gibt doch tausend Eclipseplugins welche Code Completion für JSP anbieten..?!
http://www.eclipseplugincentral.com/


----------

